# Perdido Key-pomps, reds, sharks, hardtails, and tons of skipjacks!



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, thanks to all who gave advice and tips. It has been a great vacation. 



Me and the wife just got finished eating two pompano that we caught this afternoon. YUM!



After the gulf settled down, the surf fishing has been great this week. We caught pomps, reds, sharks, whiting, lamprey, ladyfish, lizardfish, and I also had two rays (one in the surf, one at Big Lagoon) that I had to cut the line on (8 lb braid!) I probably caught 30-40 skipjacks, with many being rather large and giving good fight and flight. We went to Pensacola Beach pier yesterday, and I caught a 5 1/2 -6 foot blacktip on a 1oz. Gotcha! Got him up out of the water, and then cut the line. After Ike left the gulf, the fishing just got better and better. Hate that we are headed home tomorrow, back to trout in mountain rivers . We caught most everything on either 3" new penny Gulp shrimp or Gotchas, and caught the pompano on Gulp sandfleas. Here's a few pics. Tight lines!


























































We'll probably be back in spring, cant wait!


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report! Glad to hear the Perdido Key area is providing good fishing! Thanks for the pix!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job! Thanks for posting and giving the forum some credit for your success.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the report, i'm sure glad ya'll had fun and caught some fish. hows the water clarity in the surf right now? I haven't been by the water in about a week and i was thinking about trying to walk the beach in the morning and maybe sight fish some pomps


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Man that surf looks Great!!


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Well the surf has been very clear, but this a.m. it is rather choppy. Time to pack up and go home. I realized i forgot to post a pic of the pier shark, I'll try and put one up!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

In the 3rd pic, the one of your wife holding the Pomp is that how you had the gulp rigged above the hook? Dont think I am bashing it is a for real question, I have never Pomp fished.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Back in GA. 



No, the gulp was threaded over the hook as normal, but it looked like either he or another fish had the tail for lunch. I will say that with the Gulp sandfleas, there was a ton of hook exposed, and it didn't seem to matter. 



And another thing...



When we switched from live shrimp to gulp, we caught ZERO catfish for 3 days! Anyone who surf fishes with live bait will know what a pain the cats are.



And if anyone wants to know how to cook them, I baked them whole with lemons stuffed in the belly, and they turned out AMAZING. The meat above the eyes on the head was like a delicacy.



Tight lines.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like some great surf fishing. Did you say you caught a lamprey? I've never seen one here before although they are pretty wide ranging so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Couldn't believe it either. It had the sucker mouth, was about 20-24" long, and that was my best guess. Didn't get a pic, wish I had so I could truly ID it. 





Oh yeah, if anybody wants to know a great way to get your bait waaaay out, the $88 Coleman inflatable kayak from Wal-mart in the 5th pic was one of the highlights of our week. Worked well with one or two people in it. Just have to mind keeping the hooks away from the PVC!


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrat's onyour catches while hereon vacationat the Key! Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

I fished both the Alabama Pass and Perdido Key surf. The 12th though 14th were unfishable. Ike did impact the fishing. However the fishing started to pickup on the 15th. On the 16th and 17th of September I caught and released hundreds of fish. Reds, blues, spanish macs and big ladyfish. Most fish were caught on eithera gold or silver1/4 oz Johnson Sprite spoon. I was using 12 lb test and a rod rated at 6-12lbs with a very flexible tip. I used a US Reel 230sx and it performed great. Biggest red was 21", biggest blue was 20" and the largest ladyfish was in the 24" range. The largest mac was 18". Almost forgot the small pompanos.

We left on the 18th. I looked at the surf from our 16th floor condo and the fish were still on the surface near the beach. It was very diffficult to go under those conditions.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to hear that things are picking up out there.


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Great report and nice fishy pics! Something to look forward to on the next Gulf trip!:bowdown

Great Fishin!


----------

